

San Francisco Vs. Silicon Valley: Where Should You Build Your Business? - followmylee
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/19/san-francisco-vs-silicon-valley-where-should-you-build-your-business/

======
stewie2
San Francisco seems to be too noisy and expensive. I'd prefer fremont and
milpitas.

